# Where to egg share??



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi

Hope you can all help me.  Ive decided to move to IVF and egg sharing.  I want to do this in UK, but not at LWC.  

Currently looking at Care and Create.  Does anyone have any experiences of these clinics please? 

Thanks x x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Bambiboo

I'm sorry I haven't had any experience of those clinics, but I just wanted to wish you well. I am also in the process of being assessed as a egg share donor so maybe we will end up having treatment at around the same time.

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Krissi, good luck to you too!

I contacted Care but they have been very slow in coming back to me - have left 3 messages.  Im not patient at the best of times, so thinking of going elsewhere!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been an egg recipient at Crm in regents park London & they've a large egg share programme. Also the Lister in London, the bridge etc


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks JJ

Will have a look at those.

It seems some clinics have a waiting list for donor sperm of 3-4 months so looking for somewhere with no wait!!

x


----------

